# Unscented baby wipes?



## BEAUKEZRA (May 21, 2010)

My Louie is dealing with some serious health issues and has some mushy poop sticking to his bottom. He isn't able to clean himself down there and I was wondering if unscented baby wipes were safe to use. I've been using some cornstarch as well but I thought the wipes would be a little easier. He doesn't like me messing with his man partsso I like to be quick about cleaning him. Thank you.

Heather


----------



## renegaderabbitry (May 21, 2010)

I have used them before with no problem, my guess is that if they dont break out my newborn whos allergic to everything then theyre safe for a bunny butt


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2010)

They are probably ok. What about just using a wet paper towel or washcloth, though?


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (May 21, 2010)

The wet paper towels seem to make it smear more. I just thought I would try the wipes.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 24, 2010)

Pumpkin has issues with poopy butt periodically, and we've had no problems using unscented baby wipes. I use the "house brand" since they're usually cheaper.


----------



## tyebran (Jun 25, 2010)

Baby Wipes are a great idea. Hypo allergenic, plus they're durable (and won't fall apart while you're cleaning a mess).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2010)

been using them for years with no problem


----------

